# subic temp



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Live. 86 degrees humidity 55% at 11:30 am


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I like it to warm up a little. It cooled off later on in the afternoon, light drizzle, my neighbor gave me a Jack fruit tree and a pomelo (grapefruit) tree, I planted those, I need to take some pictures.

Neighbor brings his cows in our back yard to feast, he's been doing it for years and after that he said he wanted to give me two tree's and he gave me a tour of his yard and fruit tree's, was really cool he had large grapefruits growing, calamansi, oranges, vegetables, had everything irrigated with hoses from his manual water pump.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I like it to warm up a little. It cooled off later on in the afternoon, light drizzle, my neighbor gave me a Jack fruit tree and a pomelo (grapefruit) tree, I planted those, I need to take some pictures.
> 
> Neighbor brings his cows in our back yard to feast, he's been doing it for years and after that he said he wanted to give me two tree's and he gave me a tour of his yard and fruit tree's, was really cool he had large grapefruits growing, calamansi, oranges, vegetables, had everything irrigated with hoses from his manual water pump.


Here it got to 90....clear


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Are you guys saying this to p*ss off people where it's really winter?? LOL


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Are you guys saying this to p*ss off people where it's really winter?? LOL


I feel your pain bro


----------

